# You've gotta love horse shows!!



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

aww cute  i love horse shows  they are awesome, early mornings aren't so great tho  
My whole bedroom wall is covered with my ribbons and my desk has a few trophies


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

ya ... the early mornings arn't my fav. but i luvvv horse shows! lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love your attitude towards showing. It sounds like you will have a fun show season!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Thank you ! ! I had a blast at the horse show!!!! It was a large horse show. A good 200 to 300 horses. But there werent that many in my classes ... about 10-15 in each class. I was very proud of cricket. She did very well, we placed in 9 classes and considering she isn't as well trained as most of the horses there she and i did awesome. We got one 3rd place ribbon, three 6th place ribbons, four 5th place ribbons and one 4th place ribbon! I am defiently going to that show again next year. It was and all weekend show too!!!!!!!! SOOOO MUCH FUN!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's awesome!! You sound like a real go-getter.  Showing is really fun.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg i know!! showing is soooo much fun!!


----------

